# Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln



## buschmann88 (8. März 2007)

Moinsen, bin neu hier im Forum!
Wollte erstmal alle begrüßen und habe mal eine Frage zum Dorschangeln.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre von Mai - August im zusammenhang mit den Blaualgen?
Die Kapitäne meinen, dass die Dorsche einfach nichts sehen!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, wann fährt man am besten raus auf Dorsch und von wo?


Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

moin,
erstmal willkommen im board#6

ich würde sagen, dass der juni und der mai am besten sind, weil man dort(meiner meinung nach) die meisten dorsche fangen kann und immer noch eine chance auf nen 70+ fisch hat:m

ich würde immer von heiligenhafen mit der karoline oder von laboe mit der langelandI rausfahren.


----------



## Waldima (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Herzlich willkommen, buschmann88, hier im Forum!

Zu Deiner Frage: Die günstigsten Fangaussichten hast Du in den Monaten Mai, Juni sowie Oktober, November.
Häufig wird in dänischen Gewässern noch etwas besser gefangen als in deutschen. Kutter dazu findest Du in der Kutterliste mit einigen (rein subjektiven) Bewertungen von Boardies.
Sollten für Dich nur deutsche Kutter in Frage kommen, ist meiner Ansicht nach Laboe mittlerweile erste Wahl in der westlichen Ostsee. Alle drei Laboer Kutter (MS "Langeland 1", "Blauort" und neu "Kehrheim 2" sind zu empfehlen. Eine (meist) gute Alternative ist MS "Simone" aus Eckernförde. Auch MS "Forelle" aus Heikendorf hat einen sehr guten Ruf. 
Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sind die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn nur noch Mittelmaß. Heiligenhafen kann seinen Ruf als deutsches Zentrum des Hochseeangelns nur noch durch diesen Werbespruch aufrechthalten. Wenn esber Heiligenhafen sein soll, dann mit MS "Einigkeit" oder MS "Hai IV" fahren.
Über die Schiffe in Wismar gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Überwiegend negativ beurteilt wird die rote Flotte in Warne-münde, und das MS"Kehrwieder" solltest Du auf jeden Fall meiden, um nicht bei Deiner ersten Ausfahrt gleich ein völlig falsches Bild von der Zunft der Kutterkapitäne und ihrer Schiffe/Einstellung zum Beruf zu bekommen.

Auf Rügen sind das MS "Rügenland" sowie der Kutter "Tietverdriew" unbedingt zu loben.

Auch zu den deutschen Kuttern findest Du eine Vielzahl von Erfahrungsberichten in der Kutterliste.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*



buschmann88 schrieb:


> Moinsen, bin neu hier im Forum!
> Wollte erstmal alle begrüßen und habe mal eine Frage zum Dorschangeln.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre von Mai - August im zusammenhang mit den Blaualgen?
> Die Kapitäne meinen, dass die Dorsche einfach nichts sehen!
> ...



Für die Gegend um Fehmarn :

Mit den Blaualgen hatten wir letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal richtig große Probleme.

Wenn man die Dorsche fand haben die trotzdem gebissen.

Für den besten Monat halte ich in "normalen" Jahren den Zeitraum April / Mai .
Allerdings weiß ich nicht,wie sich das Ganze durch den warmen "Winter" dieses Jahr verschoben hat....


Uli


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

meiner meinung nach sind die monate von april bis august die besten!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

was ich an Juli und August nicht mag, sind die urlauber,die nicht angeln können, sich besaufen und über die schnüre werfen|krach:


----------



## buschmann88 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ich bin bislang fast immer von Heiligenhafen gefahren!
An meinen Angelkünsten lag`s bislang auch nciht, wie gesagt, meistens war man im Sommer da und dann kamen auch die Probleme mit den Algen!

Ich werde dann wohl mal Laboe antesten, etwas Abwechslung kann ja nie schaden!

Wie sind denn die Fahrzeiten in Laboe? 
Denn mit Schiffen wie der Jan Cux würde ich alleine wegen 2 -3 Stunden Ausfahrt nicht mitschippern!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

die langen ausfahrten hast aber in heiligentown auch,wenn du in die schiffahrtslinie fährst

wenn du mal laboe antesten willst, schau doch mal in den langeland thread, dann kannste vielleicht noch mitkommen


----------



## Franky D (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

es wurde hier schon alle gesagt die beste Zeit zum Dorschangeln ist von April bis August und wie Jungdorschler schon sagte musst du im Sommer mit den Feriengäste rechnen die vom Angeln keinen blassen haben. Deshalb würde ch die Zeit von ende April bis mitte Juni bevorzugen


----------



## BennyO (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Denke auch das die Zeit zwischen April und August die besten Monate sind.
Also da würde ich dir zu einer Tour raten
Zum Ort würde ich Heiligenhafen empfehlen. Ich fahre nur von dirt raus und bin zu 100 Prozent zufrieden. Als Kutter kann ich dir da die Ms Tanja, Ms Hai4, Ms Einigkeit und die Ms Karoline empfehlen.
Falls du vorhast im Juni eine Tour zu machen, können wir ja mal zusammen eine machen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

gegen heiligenhafen sprechen die langen ausfahrten. die besten ergebnisse im letzten jahr im juli und august im osten bei 3 ausfahten 92 dorsche vom kutter ( größter dabei 95cm) und mann solls nich glauben dort wo algen waren. dazwischen eine ausfahrt in Laboe brachte nur 5maßige. aber is geschmacksache aus welchen hafen u welchen anfahrtsweg du hast


----------



## BennyO (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Ganz genau



Gruß Benny


----------



## Joker (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Hallo,#h 
denke auch Wismar kannst Du vergessen. Bin 3x von da gefahren mit verschiedene Kutter und es war jedes Mal ein absoluter Reinfall für alle!!!! #q Viele haben sich Fische kaufen müssen um überhaupt was in der Tasche zu haben.

Joker


----------



## BennyO (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Habe aber auch schon viel positves aus Wismar gehört. Es gibt immer Tage, an denen nichts läuft.



Gruß Benny


----------



## saiblingsjäger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Hey Bushmann,

kann Dir nur (wärmstens) den Juni empfehlen! Angenehm warm und Du hast noch Aussichten auf ein paar schöne! Nachdem ich jahrelang immer Feb/März in Holyharbor auf Dickdorschjagd war und mir dabei immer den Arsch abgefroren habe werd ich HolyHarbor nur noch im Juni besuchen...
Die Dorschbestände dankens mir... Obwohl das wohl nicht großartig zum
Erhalt der Bestände beitragen wird...

Petri
da Saiblingsjäger

Noch 23 bis zu Saisonstart...!!!!!!!!!! Renken und Saiblinge aufgepasst!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*



saiblingsjäger schrieb:


> Hey Bushmann,
> 
> kann Dir nur (wärmstens) den Juni empfehlen! Angenehm warm und Du hast noch Aussichten auf ein paar schöne! Nachdem ich jahrelang immer Feb/März in Holyharbor auf Dickdorschjagd war und mir dabei immer den Arsch abgefroren habe werd ich HolyHarbor nur noch im Juni besuchen...
> Die Dorschbestände dankens mir... Obwohl das wohl nicht großartig zum
> ...



ach was du lebst noch
kommste dieses jahr wieder hoch zum dorsche pumpen, ich wäre dabei


----------



## saiblingsjäger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Hey junger Dorschler,

aber klar!
Sind schon am planen wann wir im Juni wieder oben sind! Sag Dir dann bescheid wenns losgeht. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja wieder!
Bin schon ganz heiß, da habt Du´s als Nordlicht schon besser! Hier gehts erst wieder am 1.April los! Aber dann richtig! Meinen Hegenen sind schon alle gebunden.
Und denkt an die Schlaufenknoten! Die machen den Springer erst richtig gut... 

Wünsch Dir was!
Greetz von den Bergen und aus dem tiefsten Bayern!#h 
Da saiblingsjäger


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

jo pnste einfach rüber, dann schau ich ma

ja ja, dieser hegenen knoten, den habe ich noch irgentwo liegen:m

Hier oben ist immer saison#6


----------



## saiblingsjäger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Yep, werd ich machen!
Bayern:Real 2:1

Aber mein Herz schlägt auch für Pauli!!! :vik: 

Petri!
Da Saiblingsjäger


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

wat für pauli?#d

wer ist denn für pauli?

aber das ist nen anderes thema


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> wat für pauli?#d
> 
> wer ist denn für pauli?
> 
> aber das ist nen anderes thema



St.Pauli .... der Verein,für den es in der Regionalliga Nord -Rückrunde seit ca. 2 Monaten (fast?) keine Karten mehr gibt und der dort eine Zuschauerschnitt von 15.000 tsd. schafft.
Wäre ungefähr so,als ob alle FCB Spiele der nächsten zehn Jahre ausverkauft wären und die Allianz-Arena 500.000 Leute fassen würde.
Und der Verein mit der geilsten Stimmung und den irrsten Aktionen im Stadion.
(Muß ich ganz ehrlich zugeben,auch wenn mein Herz eigentlich für`n HSV schlägt)


Uli


----------



## muz660socke (9. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Hallo buschmann
Willkommen im board. Wir haben im Mai ( von Heiligenhafen aus ) bisher allerbeste Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein Monat hat sich für uns  persöhnlich über Jahre als recht mau herausgestellt, der September. Leider .
Bestimmt gibt es Angler mit anderen Erfahrungen, also ausprobieren.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## buschmann88 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*

Ich bin meistens mit der MS Monika von Heiligenhafen unterwegs gewesen!
Vor 6 Jahren als sie noch in Großenbrode stand, hatten ich in 5 tagen knapp 120 Dorsche gefangen! 
Danach wurde es immer weniger! Ich fange nicht schlecht da ich viel mit Watti`s und Pilker variiere jedoch sind die Ergebnisse wie vor ein paar Jahren nicht mehr vorhanden! 5 - 20 gut-maßige Dorsche pro Fahrt sind normal! (Monate Juli/August)
Daher wollte ich mal wissen ob es bessere Zeiten/Orte gibt!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*



buschmann88 schrieb:


> ........
> Daher wollte ich mal wissen ob es bessere Zeiten/Orte gibt!



In der Nähe von Fehmarn kannst du besser fangen,wenn du mit einen Kleinboot unterwegs bist.
Allerdings hast du auch mehr Ausfalltage .... im Gegenzug kannst du bei nachlassenden Winden auch mal schnell Abends noch mal raus.
Im Mai/Juni stehen die Dorsche z.B. oftmals (nicht immer) in der Nähe der Hafenausfahrt von Großenbrode .... zwischen Strand und Baggerschüttstelle sind bei westlichen Winden richtig schöne,fängige Driften möglich.


Uli


----------



## Waldima (9. März 2007)

*AW: Beste zeit zum Dorschangeln*



muz660socke schrieb:


> Hallo buschmann
> Willkommen im board. Wir haben im Mai ( von Heiligenhafen aus ) bisher allerbeste Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein Monat hat sich für uns persöhnlich über Jahre als recht mau herausgestellt, der September. Leider .
> Bestimmt gibt es Angler mit anderen Erfahrungen, also ausprobieren.
> Gruß, Gerd


 

Stimmt, der September ist auf jeden Fall zu meiden. Du musst in diesem Monat mit schlechten Fängen rechnen. Daher wurde das Dorschfestival, das bis einschließlich 2004 immer im September stattfand, ja auch in 2005 erstmals auf Juni vorverlegt. 2006 fand es wegen der Fußball-WM schon im Mai statt, und dieses Jahr wird es wieder im Juni veranstaltet. Ein weiterer Beleg dafür, dass der September kein Fangmonat ist.


Gruß, Waldima #h


----------

